# using a 7/8 core box bit to make a



## dtaylor (Aug 5, 2009)

Flute. Hello, my name is Dennis and I posted awhile back on the forum as a new member trying to figure out a problem, been gone for awhile but back and trying to get back to my project...I am making a native american flute, I need to use a core box bit to make bore in a 3/4 x 1 1/2 x 24 board, two of them, and then I will glue together.....I have a router table, but need a jig/fixture to hold the piece during the routing process, I have to route this down about 7/16 of an inch and the lift it to leave a small space, about 3/4 of an inch, and then plunge back into the 7/8 bit to groove out another 3 inches......need a way to hold during the proces and to allow me to lift the stock off the table......

can this be done with a hand held?.....

I seen the jig in the reply on the router table section, but not sure it is what I am looking for, then again, maybe it is!....tks....

Dennis


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dennis

I think I'd be tempted to make this out of a wider piece of wood that you can easily hold down and in a single piece. Afterwards cut it in half, mate the two halves, then run it through the bandsaw to size it, before turning it in a lathe.

HTH

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Careful marking out, and the use of stop blocks fixed to the fence should work.


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 5, 2009)

I understand the idea of lifting the work from the bit, just don't know I like the idea of lifting the work from the bit....fingers look to be in danger...and just not comforable I guess is my issue with it....know the how to of it, just not sure about doing it!...that was the reason for a jig of some type to hold the wood.....Dennis


----------

